

Most people have heard of Snowden, few have changed habits as a result - privong
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/11/most-people-have-heard-of-snowden-few-have-changed-habits-as-a-result/

======
fweeks
I think as soon as the "average" person starts hearing about encryption etc.
it seems like something way too complex to get involved in. The Snowden
marketing ploy still hasn't showed up yet?

